# Apache, php wird nicht ausgeführt



## thehasso (10. April 2010)

Hallo zusammen,


Ich hab eben Apache neu installiert, weil es einige probleme gab. Nun Hab ich gemerkt das die Website ganz komisch aussah bis mir aufgefallen ist, dass der PHP Code nicht ausgeführt wird. Woran das liegen könnte weiß ich nicht... VIelleicht eine Konfiguration?


unglaublichweise sieht man auch durch Seitenquelltextanzeigen den ganzen PHP CODE:

<? 
echo "sss";
?>


Bitte um hilfe


----------



## Dr Dau (10. April 2010)

Hallo!

Du musst in der Konfigurationsdatei von Apache noch angeben dass das PHP-Modul geladen werden soll (ist normalerweise schon auskommentiert eingetragen).

Hat aber nichts mit PHP zu tun, sondern mit Hosting&Webserver.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## thehasso (10. April 2010)

du meinst anscheinend diese httpd.conf ?

Wie kann man die öffnen, um das Apache klar zu machen? also handelt es sich um keine txt ?


----------



## Dr Dau (10. April 2010)

thehasso hat gesagt.:


> du meinst anscheinend diese httpd.conf ?


Im allgemeinen ja.
Öffnen/bearbeiten kannst Du die Datei mit einem ganz normalen Texteditor.

[edit]
Und nach jeder Änderung an der Konfigurationsdatei muss Apache neu gestartet werden..... andernfalls sind die Änderungen unwirksam.
[/edit]


----------



## Sven Mintel (10. April 2010)

> ```
> <?
> echo "sss";
> ?>
> ```



Möglicherweise steht in der php.ini die Option *short_open_tag * auf Off.(Ist bspw. bei XAMPP der Fall, wenn ich mich nicht irre)

Falls ja, kannst du nicht die verkürzte Schreibweise für die PHP-Tags nutzen.
Es müsste  dann entweder so aussehen:
	
	
	



```
<?php
echo "sss";
?>
```
....oder aber du änderst die Einstellung in der php.ini auf  "On"  (danach ebenfalls Apache neustarten).


----------



## thehasso (10. April 2010)

danke viehmahls.


----------



## bofh1337 (10. April 2010)

Ich denke eher, das es daran liegt, das die "libapache2-mod-php5" fehlt, "short_open_tag" ist nach dem Setup gewöhnlich eingeschaltet, kannst du aber in den Scripten trotzdem fixen (Das hat man nun davon, wenn man zu faul ist, die Tagbereiche Klar und deulich einzuleiten)


----------

